
If you want to change the world get over being a sugar cookie - rishabhd
http://alcalde.texasexes.org/2014/05/mcraven-to-grads-to-change-the-world-start-by-making-your-bed/
======
ddavis
This was my commencement address! My best friend and I sat there pretty
stunned at how good it was. I've shown this to a lot of friends and family and
everyone considers it one of the better commencement addresses out there.

~~~
rishabhd
And this has been an inspiration ever since.

------
erodommoc
So if you want to change the world, blindly accept orders from authority
figures, no matter how inane? Sure...

~~~
AnimalMuppet
If you want to be a SEAL, blindly (trustingly) accept orders from authority
figures _who are doing things specifically designed to produce the best SEALs
that they know how to produce_. If you don't want to be a SEAL, don't.

------
galuggus
Sounds like the sugar cookie test is a way of filtering out people who won't
blindly accept arbitrary rules from authority.

~~~
RandomOpinion
> _Sounds like the sugar cookie test is a way of filtering out people who won
> 't blindly accept arbitrary rules from authority._

Quite a _non sequitur_ there.

As mentioned during the speech, Adm. McRaven was describing his own SEAL
training. Since SEALs are an elite branch of the US Navy, individuals have to
explicitly volunteer to enter SEAL training, are screened to a very high
standard, and are warned well in advance that the training is extremely
taxing, both physically and mentally.

~~~
coldtea
> _of the US Navy, individuals have to explicitly volunteer to enter SEAL
> training, are screened to a very high standard, and are warned well in
> advance that the training is extremely taxing, both physically and
> mentally._

They are also conditioned not to question the training, or the missions, or
anything much, for that matter.

~~~
RandomOpinion
To put it politely, if you think that, you don't know enough about the
military or its training to have a meaningful opinion.

~~~
coldtea
To put it politely, that wasn't an opinion, that was a statement of fact valid
for every military in the world. Solders are there to obey commands, not to
question them. And I've been through service.

